

CSS for iPhone 4 (Retina Display) - raimondious
http://thomasmaier.me/2010/06/css-for-iphone-4-retina-display/

======
raimondious
_The reason is, that because every pixel is half the visual size, you may have
to double the values of many CSS properties. For example text-shadow: 0 1px 0
#fff; which is like a half visual pixel on the iPhone 4._

If this is true, I'll be kind of pissed. I shouldn't need a special stylesheet
for basic properties like border widths if the iPhone's browser is supposed to
show the real web.

